# Air flow: Stock vs AEM dry filter



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Ordered an AEM dry panel filter to replace my stock paper filter. As soon as I get it I'm going to do some logging and see what it impacts. I'm hoping I can raise my g/sec but I'm not too hopeful.
> 
> Anyone else have an dry filter? I saw one person posted about it but they never got back to tell us about how it was working.
> 
> ...


I suspect that the foam on the stock filter has two purposes:

1. to reduce the amount of noise escaping from the engine
2. to catch large particles before they clog the paper


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> Ordered an AEM dry panel filter to replace my stock paper filter. As soon as I get it I'm going to do some logging and see what it impacts. I'm hoping I can raise my g/sec but I'm not too hopeful.
> 
> Anyone else have an dry filter? I saw one person posted about it but they never got back to tell us about how it was working.
> 
> ...


AEM Dry Filters are fantastic! I don't have one on the Cruze because I didn't realize they made one. What is the part number?


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I suspect that the foam on the stock filter has two purposes:
> 
> 1. to reduce the amount of noise escaping from the engine
> 2. to catch large particles before they clog the paper


But if you can't hear anything with the stock plumbing, why go the extra mile and add foam? I was going to take it off but my thought was structural integrity of the fins. When I get the dry filter I'll remove the foam and do some logging and see how it affects us.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> AEM Dry Filters are fantastic! I don't have one on the Cruze because I didn't realize they made one. What is the part number?


I picked up this one AEM 28-20964 - AEM DryFlow Air Filter - AEM Online Store

but now i'm looking at the specs and trying to figure out what I did. Looks like the one I bought is about an inch too short. Crap! It's for the 1.6? Is that the diesel?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> I picked up this one AEM 28-20964 - AEM DryFlow Air Filter - AEM Online Store
> 
> but now i'm looking at the specs and trying to figure out what I did. Looks like the one I bought is about an inch too short. Crap! It's for the 1.6? Is that the diesel?


I was wondering that as well! Thankfully K&N's web site has full specs and you'll want to make sure whatever you buy matches the K&N sizing. I'm looking around for other vehicles or universal ones that will fit.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> I was wondering that as well! Thankfully K&N's web site has full specs and you'll want to make sure whatever you buy matches the K&N sizing. I'm looking around for other vehicles or universal ones that will fit.


Screw it, I'll make an adapter or something. Maybe I'll call AEM and ask if they have a filter in the cruze's specific dimensions.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Last I heard they only made one for the 1.8L engine here(I emailed & asked). Said if they may eventually make one for the 1.4T, might speed up the process if more people show interest.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

AEM making a dryflow filter to fit the 1.4 unless you have the 1.8 also? Last I knew they only made one to fit the 1.8 and I have one. It helps with providing more air flow to the engine and provides a "little more umph" and I stress little.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Patman said:


> AEM making a dryflow filter to fit the 1.4 unless you have the 1.8 also? Last I knew they only made one to fit the 1.8 and I have one. It helps with providing more air flow to the engine and provides a "little more umph" and I stress little.


That's why I'm doing this, to see exactly what we get from it.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

That foam is a "rock catcher" that prevents comparatively giant rocks/bugs from impacting the filter media itself at high speed. Those have sharp edges, and just might rip the media. Unfiltered air with bugs/dust hitting the fast-moving turbo compressor wheel would be bad news. It would also do nasty things to the intercooler, and the engine. 

I'd be interested in seeing what the results are.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

In all my time changing air filters, I've never seen anything bigger than sand in the bottom of the air box. If what you say is true, I want to know why they felt it was important (e.g. some known leaks or some way for those sharp rocks to get in there)


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

titan2782 said:


> In all my time changing air filters, I've never seen anything bigger than sand in the bottom of the air box. If what you say is true, I want to know why they felt it was important (e.g. some known leaks or some way for those sharp rocks to get in there)


Shouldn't be an issue. I have seen leaves get in but that was partially user error (on a civic I rerouted the factory air duct so it sucked air directly from the front of the car). Either way nothing should get in that could "destroy" the filter media.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

So I got my filter today. It's just a tiny bit too small around the edges. If I turn it upside down though, it creates a perfect seal. Are these filters bi-directional? Is it safe to run them...backwards? The bottom side of redish and the top side of white.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good question. I'm curious to find this out but my guess is that it does not matter. It only matters when you go to clean it - wash clean side to the dirty side.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

giantsnation said:


> Good question. I'm curious to find this out but my guess is that it does not matter. It only matters when you go to clean it - wash clean side to the dirty side.


Eh, not sure I want to risk it. Going to call AEM tomorrow and be like WTF?! Add 1" to each side and ship it! Actually, if I give them dimensions, they might have one for another car.


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Good idea. I'm hoping they have something closer to the correct size.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I pulled the foam off the stock filter last night and this morning I had no problems. The car did seem peppier but who knows if that was cold weather or something else. However, no ill effects so far. I'll do logging today when it warms up and will report what I find.

Called AEM/K&N, they said my problem is I have the 1.4 (OBVIOUSLY!!) and said that they may have something to fit a 10.5x10.28 box but they don't recommend it because of the lip on the seal, it may be the right size but might not seal correctly so he wouldn't even tell me if they had one. He said that again, even if they had one, it may not be designed to handle being put in front of a turbo, etc etc. I asked about why K&N had a filter and he said he had no idea.

He was kind enough to put me on the list so when one is available I'll know. Oh well.

If I had a SRI or CAI I could grab any cone and be done with it.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Considering i gained 6whp by removing my air filter on the dyno you will see gains in airflow.

The stock filter is terrible.


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

Ok, I did some logging without the foam on the air filter. g/sec didn't change at all. Maxed at 108 g/sec. FYI: Before you say anything about elevation, I maxed at 112.14 at sea level (literally next to the ocean). 

Anyone seeing more than 115 g/sec?


----------

